# Stingray LED Finnex lamp lumens



## MarianaDmgz (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi, everyone

I need help to decide which lamp should I use.
I was thinking about the Stingray All-Purpose tri-color LED serie, but the website never mention the lumens.

I have a 22 gallon tank, and starting with plants. My tank had its own bulb, but it stoped working. So I decided to change and buy a LED lamp. The only struggle now is to define if this LED lamp produces enough lumens.

I´m choosing the 12' lamp because it fits perfect in the space of the aquarium lid.

Please, please, help meeee!


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

Are you going for a high-light high tech setup or med-low light low tech?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

The Stingray is the lowest lighting of the whole series; it works for Anubias, Java Fern, some swords (to name a few plants that have grown under mine). If you can, I would 100% recommend buying the Planted+ 24/7 CC model. I love how adjustable it is, and it's suitable for low, medium, and high light plants. Now, if you do high light, you will need ferts, but med/low light plants don't need them as much.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

12" fixtures are usually used for 5 gallons. You should need a longer one for your 22 gallon. Planted + is much stronger, however, I don't think a 12" one is sufficient enough for your tank. I have a 20" Planted+ 15" above the substrate to grow medium light plants.


----------



## aefeather (Dec 19, 2017)

Agreed with everyone above. Just depends on what kind of plants you're aiming to keep. And I also agree that 12" would not be long enough for a 22g. I am a big fan of Finnex products though and own 2 Planted+ 24/7's (huge fan) and 2 Finnex FugeRays for low level plants in very small tanks. I recommend their products; my plants grow like crazy with those lights & ferts.


----------

